# Sgt Shirley Fan, 25 (Toronto) Field Ambulance - 1984-2012



## paffomaybe (29 Jul 2012)

It is with great sadness that I inform you that Sgt Shirley Fan, 25 (Toronto) Field Ambulance, has passed away. 

Visitation for Sgt Fan:

Tuesday 31 Jul 12
1600-2000hrs
Glen Oaks Memorial Garden
3164 Ninth Line (403 & Dundas St.)
Oakville, Ontario L6H 7A8
905-257-1100
www.glenoaks.ca

RIP Sgt.  Too young.   :yellow:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2012)

RIP


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Jul 2012)

RIP  

On behalf of the Royal Winnipeg Rifles and Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada, please pass on our condolences to the family, friends and comrades  of Sgt Fan.


----------



## medicineman (30 Jul 2012)

RIP... 

MM


----------



## MedCorps (30 Jul 2012)

RIP and condolences to members of 25 Fd Amb.

MC


----------



## paffomaybe (1 Aug 2012)

Funeral for Sgt Shirley Fan
Ottawa - 1300 hrs at the National Military Cemetery 
Thursday 2-August-2012
All friends are welcome to attend.  :yellow:


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2012)

Condolences to family, colleagues & friends.....


----------

